# Lost Black and Tan Chi, T&W



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi all. Have posted this in Dog Chat, too:

I'm posting this on behalf of a school friend. Her black and tan Chi, Gino, escaped from her garden on Thursday and so far, hasn't been seen since. I have her permission to post Gino's Doglost page on here, just trying to get the word out.

She's already tried contacting the kennels and drawn a blank there. Don't know how far afield she went, but have advised her to try contacting kennels within a 20 mile radios. Have also advised the usual - posters in vets/groomers/pet shops, etc.

Here's Gino's Doglost page:

http://www.doglost.co.uk/poster.php?dogId=52508#.UZj_LsFwbct

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I hope the little dog turns up safe and sound, please update if found


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, Will do.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Gino has an FB page now. Someone on his "friends" list says they've noticed a For Sale ad for a Chi matching his description. My friend's going to check out the ad for herself tomorrow.

Will update further as I hear more.

Have also updated the thread in Dog Chat.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

*FOUND*! :w00t:

I'm so very happy to tell you that Gino the Chi has been found safe and well and has been returned to his family.  :w00t:


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Very pleased to know he is safe and well, was he the dog advertised in the ad?


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

The ad that was spotted by a member of FB turned out to be his Missing poster, so yes, it was him, but it didn't get the family any further to returning him. He's also featured in the local newspaper today, and within hours of the appeal going live, he was returned.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Brillant news. Im so pleasedhe was found safe and well.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks JM.

I couldn't be happier for the family if I'd returned him myself. No doubt my friend will have the soundest sleep she's had in a week tonight


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Katheryn. 

Gino's been found and has been returned to his family, safe and sound, but thanks anyway.

Watching my friend go through the week she just has though, has made me determined to do more to try and help reunite pets with their families.


----------

